# Kingdom hearts custom keyblade - Moana & Treasure planet



## kelspel (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys,

So my friend made some custom keyblades based on the world of Moana and Treasure planet.
Thought I might share it here in the hype of Kingdom hearts 3!
He made some speed modeling videos on it so if you just want to see a pic of them just skip to the end.

Also he does take some requests and ideas so if you would like something just ask in the comments or so.
But enjoy!




Peace out!


----------

